# I'd like a bit of help with aiming...



## stojanbn (Jun 9, 2017)

Hi everyone. My name is Stojan and I am a beginner barebow enthusiast. I live in Bosnia and Herzegovina and there are no archery schools or coaches in my city. I figured I can ask you guys for help I use recurve 70" bow, 24lbs. But I draw it to 29,5 inches so maybe the bow is 26-28 pounds. I have a bit of trouble with aiming. (There's a photo of my target) It seems that whatever I do, arrows go to much up and left. I shoot from maybe 6 or 7 yards (beginner). Did you guys have similar problems? Do you have any advice? Thanks.









Sent from my HTC One E9 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

a little more info. would be nice. do you have sights? are you looking down the shaft? or are you gap shooting? my guess without seeing you shoot. is your grip.a video of you shooting at a level target would be very helpful.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

stojanbn said:


> Hi everyone. My name is Stojan and I am a beginner barebow enthusiast. I live in Bosnia and Herzegovina and there are no archery schools or coaches in my city. I figured I can ask you guys for help I use recurve 70" bow, 24lbs. But I draw it to 29,5 inches so maybe the bow is 26-28 pounds. I have a bit of trouble with aiming. (There's a photo of my target) It seems that whatever I do, arrows go to much up and left. I shoot from maybe 6 or 7 yards (beginner). Did you guys have similar problems? Do you have any advice? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is your brace height? What point weight on your arrow? What arrow spine rating? What brand and model of arrow? What brand and model of fletching? Example. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5100649

anorphirith was hitting his arrow rest hard when shooting with sights. 36# on the fingers with a 600 spine carbon arrow. Sometimes he would use 80 grain field points. Sometimes he would use 100 grain field points. Shooting 20 yards, he ALWAYS misses left by a lot. He has been shooting six weeks.

So I told him to come see me. I told him that his arrows are ridiculously too stiff, so he brought along 125 grain field points. He aimed at the target on the right (bullseye) and fired three fletched arrows.



So, with zero adjustments to his bow, I had anorphirith fire an arrow with no vanes. An arrow with no vanes is called a bareshaft. We use bareshafts as a tool to diagnose arrow stiffness problems, nock point problems, tiller issues, etc. A bareshaft can tell a coach many things. So, when anorphirith aims at the yellow on the right, his fletched arrows are missing 8-9 inches LEFT, when shooting 20 yards. TWO fletched arrows hit the paper, and one FLETCHED arrow missed the paper. So, the BARESHAFT was also AIMED at the yellow on the target on the RIGHT Side. Bareshaft is missing roughly 11-inches LEFT of the bullseye.



Since anorphirith is right handed, this means anorphirith was sold the wrong arrows, as usual. Happens to about 99% of my recurve students, when they come see me the first time. So, I rummaged through the lesson arrows at the indoor range, and pulled out some Easton Platinum Plus 1713 arrows, with 100 grain points. Nock groove to end of shaft is 29.25-inches. These are 1044 spine. The arrows that anorphirith are rated at 600 spine. So, the aluminum arrows are 4 spine ratings WEAKER than the arrows that were sold to him. No changes to the bow. SAME sight settings. No change to his plunger. Everything on the bow is exactly the same. I told anorphirith to aim at the yellow again, just like for the prior shots.



First shot at 20 yards, hits the 9/10 ring, and the 2nd shot misses high in the six ring. Anorphirith is flabbergasted. So, strip off the vanes on ONE of your arrows and fire at the 10 ring. Take a photo of the bareshaft in your target.


----------



## stojanbn (Jun 9, 2017)

Thanks a lot. I did bare shaft test and corrected nocking point a bit. It was little bit low. I shoot without sight, instinctive shooting. I'll send some pictures later. Now I always hit 9 and 10 points. Thanks once more.

Sent from my HTC One E9 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## stojanbn (Jun 9, 2017)

The result 😁









Sent from my HTC One E9 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Excellent progress.


----------

